# Rocky Mountain 2007



## psyops (9. August 2006)

Erstmal hallo an alle!

Hat eigentlich schon jemand mehr News (Bilder etc.) zu den 2007er Bikes von Rocky (ausgenommen dem Element 2007)?

Würd mich echt interessieren, da es bei uns in Österreich diesbezüglich relativ wenig Infos gibt.

Habt Dank - rip it up on the trails!!


----------



## Bikeaddict (9. August 2006)

psyops schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal hallo an alle!
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon jemand mehr News (Bilder etc.) zu den 2007er Bikes von Rocky (ausgenommen dem Element 2007)?
> 
> ...



I bild mir ein, irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die news für 2007 erst zur eurobike veröffentlicht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (10. August 2006)

psyops schrieb:
			
		

> Würd mich echt interessieren, da es bei uns in Österreich diesbezüglich relativ wenig Infos gibt.



das ist nicht nur bei euch so, hier bei uns, Schweiz, genauso


----------



## blaubaer (16. August 2006)

http://www.omnibike.ru/images/data/omnibike/file/file/82730/RockyMountain2007.pdf

nicht wirklich perfekt aber zum anfang  

aber NEU sicher mal die Slayer SXC version   
und die austatungen wird eh je nach impoteur unterschiedlich sein


----------



## Catsoft (17. August 2006)

Fehlen nur noch die S.E. ´s   Der Crosser könnte was für mich sein. Mal sehen ob es die Rahmen auch einzen gibt....


----------



## 2wheels (22. August 2006)

...so, 2 bilder hab ich gefunden:

rocky mountain element team 2007
rocky mountain vertex 2007 (jetzt auch mit der biegung im unterrohr!)

bildqualität ist leider nicht die beste, sorry.

@ bikeaddict: ein spaßvogel was?

grüße max.


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2006)

Endlich einmal farblich passende Gabeln bei RM


----------



## Monday (22. August 2006)

auf den crosser habe ich schon gewartet.

habe mich noch nicht so ganz mit dem knick am vertex und element angefreundet.


----------



## Catsoft (22. August 2006)

Was der Crossrahmen wohl kosten wird? Ich befürchte nach den Preisen für die SOLOs schlimmstes  Da wird es wohl mein Empellchen noch ein wenig tun müssen....

Hier mal Daten und Bilder:

Handmade of Rocky Mtn designed custom Easton Ultralite aluminum matrix tubing with Kinesis Cross fork. Parts include FSA Omega EXO Compact crankset with Avid Shorty 4 cantilever brakes, Shimano 105 9 speed derailleurs with Tiagra STI shifters, and Rocky Mountain handbuilt Alex wheels on Tiagra hubs. $1099





Handmade of Rocky Mtn designed custom Easton Ultralite aluminum matrix tubing with Easton EC70X carbon cross fork. Parts include FSA Gossamer Mega EXO crankset with Shimano R-550 cantilever brakes, Shimano 105 10 speed derailleurs with Shimano STI shifters, and Shimano WH-R550 wheelset $1499





Size 48cm 51cm 54cm 57cm 60cm 
Top Tube 52.0 53.5 54.5 57.0 59.5 
Chain Stay 42.5 42.5 42.5 42.5 42.5 
BB Drop 6.0 6.0 6.0 6.0 6.0 
Head Angle 70.5 71.5 72 72.5 73 
Seat Angle 74.5 74 73.5 73 72.5 
Fork Rake 4.5 4.5 4.5 4.5 4.5 


Stellt sich obige Frage.....


----------



## Bikeaddict (22. August 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Was der Crossrahmen wohl kosten wird? Ich befürchte nach den Preisen für die SOLOs schlimmstes  Da wird es wohl mein Empellchen noch ein wenig tun müssen....
> 
> Hier mal Daten und Bilder:
> 
> ...



hast du auch fotos vom 2007er Slayer bzw. sxc?


----------



## Catsoft (23. August 2006)

Bilder hab ich im Netz noch keine gefunden, aber das SXC hat wohl Sitzrohr aus Carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (23. August 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder hab ich im Netz noch keine gefunden, aber das SXC hat wohl Sitzrohr aus Carbon



Das hab ich auch schon gehört, find ich aber nicht so gut. Nicht, das ich der Stabilität der schwarzen Fasern nicht traue, aber es passiert schnell mal, zB in einem Geröllfeld, dass man seitlich wegrutscht und da rutsch ich leiber über alu...


----------



## Catsoft (23. August 2006)

Die Crosser gibts hier zu bestellen 

Aber wo bekomme ich die in D oder EU her? Angebote bitte als PN 

P.S.: Die CX-Saison startet Ende Oktober....


----------



## Sawa (23. August 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.omnibike.ru/images/data/omnibike/file/file/82730/RockyMountain2007.pdf
> 
> nicht wirklich perfekt aber zum anfang
> 
> ...





Sachma haste da keine Muffe da was anzuklicken?? Trojaner etc.??


----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Sachma haste da keine Muffe da was anzuklicken?? Trojaner etc.??



Mac?


----------



## blaubaer (24. August 2006)

nur weils jetzt ne russische seit ist oder warum ?? da kannst aber auch bei anderen links, von anderen ländern, nicht mehr sicher sein, und ist ja keine online bank


----------



## Deleted 10349 (25. August 2006)

hier mal ein bildchen vom slayer sxc ...

ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2wheels (25. August 2006)




----------



## numinisflo (25. August 2006)

Ich freue mich einfach auf die Eurobike um endlich mal die neuen Rocky Mountains live zu sehen....
Das mit der Carbonstrebe sieht zwar noch ungewohnt aus, aber mal sehen...

FLO


----------



## s.d (25. August 2006)

Ich auch hoffentlich kann ich kommen aber das neue Element hab ich ja schon live gesehn ist echt schön... Ich bin mal auf die neuen special Editions gespannt da sind sicher wieder ein paar Leckerbissen dabei


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2006)




----------



## Soulbrother (26. August 2006)

Mein allererster Weg wird am kommenden Freitag auf der Messe gleich zu BA führen.Bin schon ganz porös!
Ich glaube die nächste Woche wird noch verdammt lang....


----------



## Wilhelm (26. August 2006)

Schematische Abbildungen der 2007er Rocky Mountain-Velocipede gibt es hier zu besichtigen: http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164254&highlight=rocky.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Xexano (27. August 2006)

Coole Übersicht auf der HP... und au backe... hellblaues RMX... wenn das mal gutgeht...  Aber das RMX Team kennen wir schon von ROAM.. wunderschöne Farbe! 

Der Slayer SXC 90 und 50 müssen auch eine echt interessante Lackierung haben... Und der Slayer 30 sieht auch sicherlich echt scharf aus... 

Was ist der Unterschied zw. SXC und normal? Ist der SXC leichter und weniger stabil?

Auffällig auch sind die neuen "Ladies"-Ausführungen... aber was ist denn da anders? Kürzeres Oberrohr? 

Purples Flow DJ... lustich, lustich..  Und jetzt gibt es auch Luxus-Rocky-Bikes für Kids...  

Eigentlich alles wunderschön, manches vielleicht noch erst ein bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## blaubaer (27. August 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist der Unterschied zw. SXC und normal? Ist der SXC leichter und weniger stabil?



so wie ich das gesehen hab, liegt der unterschied beim rahmen mit verschiedenen Dämpfer, die SXC serie hat den DHX Air verbaut ?!?!


----------



## Bikeaddict (27. August 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich das gesehen hab, liegt der unterschied beim rahmen mit verschiedenen Dämpfer, die SXC serie hat den DHX Air verbaut ?!?!



und das sxc hat carbon-sitzstreben und soll insgesamt dadurch leichter sein...


----------



## mr320 (27. August 2006)

Sieht so aus als hätten die sxc Modelle eine asymetrische Schwinge !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (28. August 2006)

Jetzt gibts demnächst wohl einen 'New (New) Slayer ...' Thread. Als Besitzer eines 2006er Modells würde ich mir bei einem so massivem Facelift nach nur einem Jahr Laufzeit des Modells etwas besch....n (sorry für die Wortwahl) vorkommen.


----------



## bestmove (29. August 2006)

> Jetzt gibts demnächst wohl einen 'New (New) Slayer ...' Thread. Als Besitzer eines 2006er Modells würde ich mir bei einem so massivem Facelift nach nur einem Jahr Laufzeit des Modells etwas besch....n (sorry für die Wortwahl) vorkommen.



da is was dran! Ich find ja das SXC äußerst sexy  und würd mich wahrscheinlich schon ein wenig ärgern, hätte ich mir ein ´06er gekauft.

Vermutlich wurde auch das Gewicht um 100-200gr. reduziert, das macht es für meinen Einsatzbereich noch perfekter


----------



## wilson (30. August 2006)

Wenn man den einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften glauben will, wurde am Geröhr des neuen Elements einiges getan, um es leichter zu machen (Konifizierungen etc.). Ich frage mich, ob dadurch nicht auch die Haltbarkeit leidet. Wäre schade, wenns nach zwei Tagen bereits Dellen am Oberrohr hätte. An die Optik kann man sich ja noch gewöhnen. Zumindest haben Rocky (noch) nicht ihre Seele verkauft und einen in Fernost gebackenen Kohlerahmen im Programm, wie so mancher andere nahmhafte Hersteller, der glaubt, auf der Carbonwelle mitsurfen zu müssen.
Jedenfalls glaube ich, dass ich mir im nächsten Jahr einen Team Sc Rahmen vom 06 besorgen werde, wird dann wahrscheinlich auch etwas billiger zu haben sein.


----------



## All-Mountain (30. August 2006)

Ich finde mit dem SXC ist das neue Slayer wieder näher an das alte Slayer gerückt. Der Rahmen ist wohl wieder ein Stück leichter und das einzige was mir am neuen Slayer nicht gefallen hat, die Dämpferaufnahme, wurde optisch (hoffentlich auch funktional) verfeinert. Top


----------



## xtobix (31. August 2006)

eurobike?
ich kann leider nicht.  
fährt jemand dahin und kann uns mit schönen bildern und infos zu den neuen modellen versorgen?
letztes jahr hat das iNSANE! super gemacht. leider sind die bilder aus dem 2006 thread schon verschwunden.


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2006)

Bilder wären super! Besonders vom CXR (Crosser)


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2006)

Keine Sorge, es werden sicher genug Bilder am Stand von Rocky gemacht werden...

FLO


----------



## Xexano (31. August 2006)

Zum Thema "Fremdschweisser". Ich habe mal gehört, das Rocky Mountain da auch nicht eine ganz reine Weste hat. Scheinbar sollen die Solo's von einer anderen Firma geschweisst werden, RM kauft sie nur auf und verarbeitet sie in der Endproduktion weiter.
Wie gesagt: Ich habe das nur mal mitbekommen, dass es so sein soll.


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema "Fremdschweisser". Ich habe mal gehört, das Rocky Mountain da auch nicht eine ganz reine Weste hat. Scheinbar sollen die Solo's von einer anderen Firma geschweisst werden, RM kauft sie nur auf und verarbeitet sie in der Endproduktion weiter.
> Wie gesagt: Ich habe das nur mal mitbekommen, dass es so sein soll.



Kalter Kaffee! Ist doch nix neues. RM hat auch nie behauptet alles selber zu schweißen. Die Carbonhinterbauten werden mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch zugeliefert. Porsche baut auch nicht allles Selber, die lassen auch in Finland fertigen, bis vor kurzem direkt neben dem Calibra  

So und nu zurück zum Thema: Wo bleiben Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2006)

Dann geht das mal los!


----------



## bestmove (31. August 2006)

Super  geile Sache das, besten Dank iNSANE!!  Das hellblaue RMX kommt sehr geil  hast du auch noch ein paar Slayer


----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2006)

Super Felix, genial, danke!!!
Mach die Dinger doch in groß hier rein, dann ists perfekt....

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2006)




----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2006)




----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2006)

Wo gibt es die Lenkerstopfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (31. August 2006)

Oh mein Gott gibt es wieder schöne Paintjobs!!!!

Und tatsächlich, das RMX Stealth sieht verdammt nach onepointfive aus...

Mit hohem Blutdruck...

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (31. August 2006)

FACTS
- Das neue Slayer SXC (Super Cross Country) im SE Canuck Design.
- Das neue Element mit F.O.R.M Unterrohr und Carbon Hinterbau, Links das Lenzen 2007
- Das in Dt. nicht erhÃ¤ltliche Slayer 30, nur das Slayer 50 in Schwarz wird kommen. Allerdings ist dies die letzte Saison des 2006er Slayers.
- Close Up der neuen RMX DÃ¤mpferaufnahme in coolem Bronze
- ETSX TEAM mit Carbon Hinterbau mit 3D RMB Logo
- Das Babyblaue RMX mit neuen gefrÃ¤stem Dogbone (leichter) und der neuen Schwinge (mehr Bewegungsfreiheit fÃ¼r das SW)
- Am DaKine Stand, das viel erwartete Canuck Switch. Leider nicht zu haben.
- Die neue 12mm Steckachse im RMX
- Das Lila DJ
- Switch Acid
- Neuer RMX Dogbone im SE Modell "Stealth" 
- RMX Stealth
- Brown eyed honey...in echt 3 mal so geil, als Frame erhÃ¤ltlich (Komplett 5000 â¬) Jetzt mit 1.5 Steuerrohr
- Das Switch SE
- Das eigentlich matt schwarze FLOW DJ Skull
- Der neue RaceFace Diabolus II Vorbau
- Switch White

So, denke das ist eine erste Ãbersicht - jetzt bin ich MÃ¼de!  Rocky Ahead!


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2006)

Keine Crosser?


----------



## All-Mountain (31. August 2006)

Irgendwie sind das jetzt aber zwei völlig verschiedene Bikes geworden. 
Das....





...und das...





Wobei das Canuck-SXC mein neues Lieblings Slayer ist (nach meinem natürlich)

Danke an INSANE für die PIC's


----------



## Osti (31. August 2006)




----------



## xtobix (1. September 2006)

iNSANE! danke für die bilder!!!

hab auch noch was gefunden.

zum  schön






dazu eine reba worldcup in weiß und ... ach ja.  

alle modell unter:

http://www.fmfsportgroup.com/rocky/


----------



## xtobix (1. September 2006)

die preise aus frankreich

denke aber auch so ungefÃ¤hr bei uns in deutschland

ich kann kein franzÃ¶sisch  
hab mal google gefragt:

tarifs non definitifs et non complets velo complet	
=
nicht endgÃ¼ltige und nicht vollstÃ¤ndige Tarife vollstÃ¤ndiges Fahrrad 

VERTEX 50   â¬ 1.899

FLOW RAW   â¬ 795

FLOW 1 â¬ 895

FLOW 2 â¬ 1.149

SWITCH 1 	â¬ 3.095

SWITCH 1 66RV 	â¬ 3.350

SLAYER 30 	â¬ 2.799

SLAYER SXC 50 	â¬ 3.470

SLAYER SXC 70 	â¬ 3.999

ETSX-30 	â¬ 2.790

ETSX- 50 	â¬ 3.495

ELEMENT 30 	â¬ 2.350

ELEMENT 50 	â¬ 2.890

ELEMENT 70 	â¬ 3.650



cadre seul = nur rahmen

VERTEX 70 	â¬ 750

VERTEX TEAM 	â¬ 1.420

FLOW DJ 	â¬ 620

ELEMENT 70 	â¬ 1.750

ELEMENT 70 SE 	â¬ 1.849

ELEMENT TEAM 	â¬ 1.990

SLAYER SXC 70 	â¬ 2.090

SLAYER SXC CANUCK 	â¬ 2.299

ETSX SE 	â¬ 2.090

ETSX TEAM 	â¬ 2.220

SWITCH SE 	â¬ 1.999

RMX SE 	â¬ 2.899


----------



## Der Yeti (1. September 2006)

Hammergeile Bikes   
Eine Frage hätte ich: Ist der Solo 70 Cr ein MTB-Frame oder nicht?


----------



## Dome_2001 (1. September 2006)

Ich denke ich bin verliebt .....

Hm, schicke Bikes am Start. Wobei mir das 2007 Slayer bei weitem nciht so stabil wie das 2006 Slayer vorkommt. Naja, wird ja sicherlich ein anderer Einsatzbereich. Daher denke ich bin ich mit meinem 2006 Slayer besser bedient 

Das RMX, Switch und das Flow sind wirklich ein traum!!!!


----------



## Catsoft (1. September 2006)

Der Yeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hammergeile Bikes
> Eine Frage hätte ich: Ist der Solo 70 Cr ein MTB-Frame oder nicht?



Nööö.... Ein MTB-Rahmen ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme oder Cantisockel wäre schon eine kleine Revolution


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (1. September 2006)

loool, stimmt ja, aber den Rahmen könnt ich echt knutschen


----------



## Catsoft (1. September 2006)

Der Yeti schrieb:
			
		

> loool, stimmt ja, aber den Rahmen könnt ich echt knutschen



Und ich werde wohl gleich mal einen Lottoschein ausfüllen oder besser Fußballwette abschließen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. September 2006)

@iNSANE! : Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön für die Bilder. Mein Favoriten sind das babyblaue RMX und das Canuck Switch  

Als Fan vom (alten) FLOW finde ich die neuen Modelle net soo toll. Sind ja nur noch für Dirt & Street geeignet. Die alten Rahmen waren doch vielseitiger!? Oder sehe ich das falsch.

Auf der russischen Seite (Link auf Seite1) wurde auch ein SXC speziell für Mädels gezeigt. Weiß da jemand was drüber?

Letze Frage. Was sind denn die Vorteile der asymmetrischen Schwinge? Tiefer Schwerpunkt?

MfG


----------



## Der Yeti (1. September 2006)

Der Preis für den alten Rahmen lag ja bei 2700  
Naja, und wenn jetzt noch die Mehrwertsteuer da zu kommt wird der Absatz ja in unendliche Höhen steigen . Aber ohne scheiß, die Dinger sind einfach für Normalsterbliche nicht zu haben, aber vielleicht bekommt man nach der Messe einen guten Preis fürs 06er.


----------



## Catsoft (1. September 2006)

Kann jemand die die F Preise für D bestätigen? Ich hab da andere Infos 

Was ist mit Geometriedaten?


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:
			
		

> @iNSANE! : Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön für die Bilder. Mein Favoriten sind das babyblaue RMX und das Canuck Switch
> 
> Als Fan vom (alten) FLOW finde ich die neuen Modelle net soo toll. Sind ja nur noch für Dirt & Street geeignet. Die alten Rahmen waren doch vielseitiger!? Oder sehe ich das falsch.
> 
> ...



Danke. Gerne geschehen.
Das FLOW DJ ist ja wie der Name sagt für DJ und Street. Das Flow an sich bleibt ja aber als FR Hardtail - also keine Sorge.
Das Girl SXC kommt - in Mint Farbe. Fotos hab ich da glaub ich nicht. Der Rahmen ist im wesentlichen kürzer und folgt der üblichen Regeln der Lady Bike Geometrien.
Die asymmetrische Schwinge bringt Reifenfreiheit, bessere Steifigkeit.
Die Preise poste ich wohl mal im Laufe des Tages. Innsgesamt sind die Bikes aber eher teurer geworden, also sind wir wieder dort wo wir 2005 waren. 2006 sind die Preise ja leicht gesunken, 2007 gehen sie wieder im Bereich von 100 hoch.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (1. September 2006)

das switch mit ner dc? und was für eine gabel ist das? aber alle perfers geil! 

gruß,
erdbeere


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2006)

So, hier mal ein paar AuszÃ¼ge aus den Preisen.
Bikes:
Flow 1.0 - 890â¬
Flow DJ - 1890â¬
Element 70 - 3590â¬
Element TEAM TSC - 6590â¬
Slayer SXC Ladies - 3490â¬
Slayer SXC 70 - 3990â¬
Slayer SXC 90 - 5790â¬
ETSX 70 - 4190â¬
ETSX TEAM TSC - 6590â¬
Switch 1.0 - 2990â¬ mit 66RV - 3190â¬
RMX - 3990â¬
RMX TEAM - 4990â¬

Rahmen:
FLOW 2.0 - 590â¬
FLOW DJ/SE - 690â¬
Element TEAM TSC - 2290â¬
Slayer SXC 90 2390â¬ / SE 2590â¬
ETSX TEAM - 2490â¬
Switch 2.0 2290â¬ / SE 2490â¬
RMX Team - 2790â¬ / SE 2990â¬

Solo 50 AC - 990â¬
Solo 70 ST - 1990â¬
Solo 70 CR - 2390â¬ / LTD - 2990â¬
Solo 70 TEAM - 1990â¬

Also, soweit von mir. Ende.


----------



## KLT (1. September 2006)

Wenn ich mir das neue Slayer SXC90 so betrachte, könnte es gut sein, dass ihr bald ein neues Mitglied in der Rocky-Gemeinschaft habt! Kennt jemand die Rahmendaten, Abmessungen Gewicht..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (1. September 2006)

Cxr -> â¬ 1690,--


----------



## Bikeaddict (1. September 2006)

super infos iNSANE!  

zwei fragen zum slayer:

hat das normale (also nicht sxc) auch mehr reifenfreiheit oder ist es baugleich mit 2006?
wird es das normale slayer auch als frame geben?

vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## iNSANE! (1. September 2006)

Zum Slayer:
Das Slayer ist absolut gleich geblieben. Das neue Slayer SXC hat mehr "clearance". Ob das aber wesentlich mehr ist bleibt abzuwarten. Ob der ADvantage nun durchgeht wird man sehen. Das normale Slayer wird es in Dt. nur noch als Slayer 50 Komplettrad geben. Das Slayer läuft also 2008 aus, dem SXC gehört die Zukunft.
Gruß, Felix


----------



## el Lingo (1. September 2006)

absolut schöne bikes, obwohl ich es ein wenig komsich finde, dass jetzt das rmx als stealth version gibt. kommt also nächstes jahr das slayer als stealth???
das switch SE find ich lustig, obwohl das muster auf meinen burlington socken irgendwie noch schöner ist. 
ich sag mal Danke für die bilder


----------



## Sw!tch (1. September 2006)

boa geile bikes, vielen dank insane!!

onepointfive am rmx find ich absolut genial, hab ich mir shcon immer gewünscht aber in stealth find ich den garnicht schön


----------



## janos (1. September 2006)

jetzt wo soagar marzocchi auf den 1.5 zug aufspringt ist der neue standart sowieso nicht merh auf zu halten!  ich glaub aber fast das der gezeigte rmx rahmen nur ein prototyp ist das gerade das steuerrohr unglaublich dünn wandig ist.

mfg janos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (1. September 2006)

@ insane

kannst du mir mal verraten wo ich bikeaction auf der messe find? auf der hp der eurobike sind die garnet in der ausstellerliste


----------



## hotspice (2. September 2006)

frag doch mal nach warum die das aktuelle slayer auslaufen lassen zu 2008??? oder war das nur ein spruch?? ist doch gerade erst mal 10 monate alt?? ist es so grottenschlecht??????

würde mich voll ärgern. oder brechen die rahmen? was für ein grund bitte. danke für jemanden der dort mal nachfragt.


----------



## iNSANE! (2. September 2006)

Glaube Halle A3 - aber garantieren kann ich's nicht. Gibt aber einen Katalog mit den Ausstellern. Ist aber nicht zu übersehen. Am Osteingang der Messe ist es dann gleich Links.
Gruß, iNSANE!


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. September 2006)

Erstmal vielen Dank iNSANE für die Bilder !!!!

Was mich allerdings auch interessieren würde ist warum das Slayer 2008 aus laufen soll!? Ist doch mega geil das Bike ....


----------



## bestmove (2. September 2006)

Ich würde vermuten, weil der Trend beim Enduro zu weniger Gewicht führt und 2 Enduros machen keinen Sinn in der Produktpipeline. Hat einer die Gewichtsangabe vom SCX Rahmen?


----------



## iNSANE! (2. September 2006)

Ja, das ist der Grund. Das SCX ist 200 Gramm leichter (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) und zudem mit mehr Platz für Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehäter gedacht.


----------



## Alesana (2. September 2006)

hoffentlich reisst mein flow bald ma, damit ich auf garantie das tolle neue lilane bekomm (bin verliebt in des teil)


----------



## Osti (2. September 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ist der Grund. Das SCX ist 200 Gramm leichter (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere) und zudem mit mehr Platz für Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehäter gedacht.



200gr nur trotz Carbon-Streben, der fehlenden massiven Verbindung zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstreben, der fehlenden Dämpferabstützung zum Unterrohr hin.....?  

den "Gewichtsvorteil" mache ich mir ja ruckzuck mit nem DHX Air wieder zunichte.... 

ich verstehe im Moment auch nicht, was die unterschiedlichen Versionen des Slayers parallel zu einander sollen. 

Wenn die eine wesentlich leichtere "All-Mountain" Version gemacht hätten, dann ok, aber so....


----------



## Jan1210 (2. September 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

>



hi @all!
des bile ist bestimmt echt der absulute hammer, aber dir farbe ist echt schei**...!


----------



## Redking (2. September 2006)

Jan1210 schrieb:
			
		

> hi @all!
> des bile ist bestimmt echt der absulute hammer, aber dir farbe ist echt schei**...!


Hmmm was hast du gegen die Farbe?? Ist besser als diese langweiligen wie schwarz, weiß oder silber. Aber jeder darf ja einen anderen Geschmack haben. 
Ich mag halt das extraordinäre! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (2. September 2006)

...die Farbe ist doch auch nur für die Mädel´s gedacht!Meine Süße fährt schon voll drauf ab und will so eins haben.

@derschotte
Bike-Action ist in Halle B4 Osteingang


----------



## numinisflo (2. September 2006)

Die Farbe ist fantastisch und ich bin morgen auf der Eurobike!

FLO


----------



## Hundeleine (2. September 2006)

Hallo muss mahl was dumm Fragen,warum hat das blaue Rmx die alte Dämpfer aufnahme und das braune so eine total schöne andere und welches von beiden geht den nun in S. ode gehen beide in S.


----------



## Soulbrother (3. September 2006)

Hier mal noch eine 07er RM SPECIAL EDITION.Modell:BACK TO NATUR


----------



## Catsoft (3. September 2006)

Kein CXR?


----------



## iNSANE! (3. September 2006)

Das RMX Team mit neuer Dämpferaufnahme und 1.5 ist die eine Variante. Das blaue kommt so, mit 1.1/8 und ohne neue Aufnahme Im Katalog ist es auch so abgebildet.
Zudem wurden die Lenkwinkel angepasst (flacher) um Downhill lastiger zu sein -


----------



## Sw!tch (3. September 2006)

also wenn das oberrohr direkt an den obersten drehpunkt der schwinge, zum sitzrohr gehen würde und dann noch eine verstärkung von oberrohr zu sitzrohr vorhanden wäre, wäre es sicher noch stabiler und man hätte noch mehr beinfreiheit.

also beim slayer jetzt.


----------



## Hundeleine (3. September 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Das RMX Team mit neuer Dämpferaufnahme und 1.5 ist die eine Variante. Das blaue kommt so, mit 1.1/8 und ohne neue Aufnahme Im Katalog ist es auch so abgebildet.
> Zudem wurden die Lenkwinkel angepasst (flacher) um Downhill lastiger zu sein -



Also das heist das es nun 2 Rmx typen zum kaufen gibt das blaue für die harte Kundschaft und das Team für die ganz harte K. und das team so wie ich es nun hier verfolgt habe wird es auch als st. geben. Du schreibst das das blaue im neuen Katalog ist ist das Team dort nicht verteten und ist es limitiert

Danke schon mal für deine Infos


----------



## iNSANE! (3. September 2006)

Interpretiert nicht immer so viel 
Das RMX Team wirds als Rahmen geben. Das blaue nicht. Beide sind im Katalog. Beide sind nicht limitiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (3. September 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Kein CXR?




Doch es gibt ein CXR und ein CX als Rahmen Gabel Set geben. Ansonsten sind bei den neuen echt ein paar schicke Sachen dabei.


----------



## Xexano (3. September 2006)

Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal noch eine 07er RM SPECIAL EDITION.Modell:BACK TO NATUR




Oooh geil! Muss ich haben!  Und was sind das für Bremsen? Ich lieeebe diese ergonomischen Bremsgriffe! Must have it Faktor!  

Wie ich gehört habe, fahren die Frorider jetzt nur noch mit dem Back to Nature-Modell. Aber bis jetzt konnten die Fotographen kein Foto machen... weil diese Dinger im Wald extremst getarnt ist. Rocky Mountain hat dazu schon speziell eine Warnung geschrieben: Niemals das Back to Nature-Bike im Wald liegenlassen, sonst findet man das nie mehr...


----------



## Catsoft (3. September 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Doch es gibt ein CXR und ein CX als Rahmen Gabel Set geben. Ansonsten sind bei den neuen echt ein paar schicke Sachen dabei.



Rahmen/Gabel Set? Bisher war nur die Rede von Kompletträdern.   Hab mir daher ein CXR bestellt. Wollte halt gerne mal ein Bild sehen, gab es keine Muster auf der Messe? Werden ja seid Juli in den USA angeboten...


----------



## s.d (3. September 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen/Gabel Set? Bisher war nur die Rede von Kompletträdern.   Hab mir daher ein CXR bestellt. Wollte halt gerne mal ein Bild sehen, gab es keine Muster auf der Messe? Werden ja seid Juli in den USA angeboten...




Also im Katalog sind beide als Komplettrad abgebildet auf der Preisliste von Bikeaction sind sie allerdings nur bei Rahmen Gabel Set aufgeführt


----------



## Catsoft (3. September 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Also im Katalog sind beide als Komplettrad abgebildet auf der Preisliste von Bikeaction sind sie allerdings nur bei Rahmen Gabel Set aufgeführt



Kannnst du die Preisliste einscannen? Was sollen die Teile (Rahmen) kosten?


----------



## bestmove (3. September 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich auch neues von Race Face?? Wäre super wenn einer ne Info dazu hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (3. September 2006)

Die KeFü wurde überarbeitet - den neuen Diabolus Vorbau gibt's in meiner Gallery und es gibt die neue LowEnd Klasse "Ride".


----------



## Xexano (3. September 2006)

>



Diabolus II wie Insane schon zeigte...


----------



## s.d (3. September 2006)

leider hab ich keinen Scanner das CX soll 1290  und das CXR 1690 kosten Welche Gabel steht nicht auf der Preisliste laut Katalog ist im CXR eine Easton EC70 X verbaut aber ob das dann auch die ist die im Set dabei ist oder ob es das CXR auch komplett gibt weiß ich nicht-

Von Race Face gibts hald den neuen Diabolus und nen neuen Atlas Vorbau. Kurbeln gibts auch neue und noch ne Protektorenjacke.


----------



## Catsoft (3. September 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> leider hab ich keinen Scanner das CX soll 1290  und das CXR 1690 kosten Welche Gabel steht nicht auf der Preisliste laut Katalog ist im CXR eine Easton EC70 X verbaut aber ob das dann auch die ist die im Set dabei ist oder ob es das CXR auch komplett gibt weiß ich nicht-
> 
> Von Race Face gibts hald den neuen Diabolus und nen neuen Atlas Vorbau. Kurbeln gibts auch neue und noch ne Protektorenjacke.



Das stimmt mit meinen Infos überein, allerdings handelt es sich wohl um die Komplettbikes, siehe auch die USA-Preise.... 

Jetzt muß meiner nur noch rüberkommen


----------



## s.d (3. September 2006)

Also die restliche Ausstattung ist eigentlich komplett 105er


----------



## Principia (4. September 2006)

hat zufällig jemand das solo cr in schwar/weiß fotografiert?


----------



## Catsoft (4. September 2006)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> hat zufällig jemand das solo cr in schwar/weiß fotografiert?



Also gabs die Crosser doch zu sehen?


----------



## numinisflo (4. September 2006)

Kommt sofort, bin gerade am hochladen meiner Bilder. Solo ist auch dabei....

FLO


----------



## numinisflo (4. September 2006)

Ich werde jetzt nochmal alle Bilder der Rocky Mountain Bikes der Eurobike hier in einer schönen Reihenfolge reinstellen, damit man sich das einfach als schöne Bilderserie ansehen kann.


----------



## numinisflo (4. September 2006)

Weiter gehts:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. September 2006)

Super! Danke!


----------



## numinisflo (4. September 2006)

Und jetzt noch den Rest:












































Das war es vorerst einmal - mehr gibt es in meinem Fotoalbum.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## coma1976 (4. September 2006)

farblich gesehen sehr abgefahren oder?


----------



## Xexano (4. September 2006)

Im dritten Bild von Flo auf dieser Seite ... da schauen die Leute echt baff rein...  

Und kann mir jemand bitte  die Griffstöpselchen  von einem der ETSXs herausklauben und via Post schicken?  Denn die würden meinem RMX gut stehen...


----------



## Redking (4. September 2006)

Anscheinend muss ich ein Ladys Bike fahren oder wo gibt es Bilder vom Vertex 70 ?? 
Ein RMX brauche ich leider nicht und zum Roten noch ein grünes Switch wäre wohl übertrieben. 

Danke an Flo, Felix und Alex für die Bilder von der Eurobike! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Alesana (4. September 2006)

hammer das lilane und das skull flow da sin ja wohl ma der hammer. vor allem das skullflow da... oh man, ma mein rahmen moschen,...


----------



## Principia (4. September 2006)

perfekt, danke!


----------



## numinisflo (4. September 2006)

Bitte, gerne.

FLO


----------



## Type53 (5. September 2006)

Hi Flo!

tolle Bilder! Hast du auch erfahren ab wann die Dinger (insbesondere das Slayer) lieferbar sein werden??

Gruss, Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domebanshee (5. September 2006)

Hey habt ihr auch ein foto vom rmx? danke

Stop the shool go out and ride


----------



## Sw!tch (5. September 2006)

also basti bevor dus moscht schenks mir! 

ich find das skull flow siehtsehr billig ausirgendwie...
das lilane is sehr geil


----------



## Xexano (5. September 2006)

Domebanshee schrieb:
			
		

> Hey habt ihr auch ein foto vom rmx? danke
> 
> Stop the shool go out and ride



Sorry, aber sagt mal, wie blöd gehts denn noch? Kein Wunder, dass die Pisa-Studie auch ziemlich am A... ist. 

AUGEN AUF! Man stößt hier auf MINDESTENS 5 RMX-Bilder vom 2007er RMX.  

Und dein Englisch ist auch nebenbei falsch...


----------



## numinisflo (5. September 2006)

Zu Lieferdaten kann ich im Moment noch nichts sagen....leider...



Ansonsten meine Frage: Hallo, gehts noch??? Sonst ist alles in Ordnung, oder wie? Sowohl der Felix hatte in seinem Post Bilder von jedem neuen RMX Modell als auch ich habe wenige Zentimeter über der dummen Frage drei Bilder vom neuen RMX gepostet. 
Also Augen auf beim Fahrradkauf!

FLO


----------



## Sw!tch (5. September 2006)

achja herzlichen dank für die geilen bilder und eindrücke an !insane! und numinisflo!!


----------



## Leo Loden (6. September 2006)

Hallo! Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder!

Ich habe gerade diese Website entdeckt, vielleicht habt ihr das schon gesehen, wenn nicht, geht mal gucken:
http://www.fmfsportgroup.com/rocky/

Als Beispiel hier zwei Bilder vom 2007er ETSX 70 und vom ETSX SE Roulette-Rahmen  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domebanshee (7. September 2006)

Danke, finde das babyblau vom rmx echt geil


----------



## bestmove (7. September 2006)

ab wann waren eigentlich die 06er Slayer lieferbar, kann sich noch jemand erinnern?


----------



## soederbohm (7. September 2006)

Ich glaub ich bin eins beim Rösch hier in München Anfang Januar probe gefahren. Hätten aber eigentlich schon im Dezember kommen sollen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## b12k3 (9. September 2006)

@iNSANE!
Weist du wies steht um das DaKine Canuck Switch, wieso weshalb warum?? 

@all
Warum haben eigentlich z.b. die Element Modelle das neue "rundere" Ahornblatt und z.b. die ETSX das alte?


----------



## numinisflo (10. September 2006)

Das Canuck Switch ist bis zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt eine einmalige Geschichte (bezogen auf das 2007er Modell) - wenn du es haben möchtest, wirst du es wohl Rob-J klauen müssen....

FLO


----------



## b12k3 (10. September 2006)

Hat eh n bisschen wenig rot 
Ne ernsthaft.. beim Canuck RMX kommt das find ich besser, jetzt mal aufn zweiten blick.  Bei den Team SC Rahmen irgendwie auch *hm*.. aber wie war das noch gleich mit den geschmäckern?


----------



## numinisflo (10. September 2006)

Canuck RMX gefällt mir jetzt persönlich gar nicht!


----------



## Reflex_fan (10. September 2006)

tolle bilder flo!! danke!!


----------



## b12k3 (10. September 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Canuck RMX gefällt mir jetzt persönlich gar nicht!



Das beist sich n bisschen mit deinen Fotos ;D


----------



## schlumpfkiller (12. September 2006)

nachdem wohl jeder an den neuen rockys interessiert ist, dachte ich, ich zeig euch mal eine ltd-edition, die mir mein händler freundlicherweise zu einer testfahrt zur verfügung gestellt hat. 

obschon der preis gepasst hätte, ist mir das rmx jedoch leider einfach "zu gut"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. September 2006)

Weiß jemand von Euch den Grund für den Einbau von FSA Orbit Steuersätzen in den 2007er Modellen ? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ?


----------



## b12k3 (13. September 2006)

@schlumpfkiller

Blau ist zwar nicht mein Ding ist aber trotzdem echt schick geworden, auch mit der kompl. weißen Schwinge. Nur bitte nicht mehr am Oberrohr anlehnen, da bluten mir ja die augen!


----------



## schlumpfkiller (13. September 2006)

b12k3 schrieb:
			
		

> @schlumpfkiller
> 
> Blau ist zwar nicht mein Ding ist aber trotzdem echt schick geworden, auch mit der kompl. weißen Schwinge. Nur bitte nicht mehr am Oberrohr anlehnen, da bluten mir ja die augen!



 keine panik, bluten wir gemeinsam. noch nie wurde ein oberrohr dermaßen langsam zum metalle geführt. bevor der lack schaden nimmt, werf ich mich lieber dazwischen


----------



## Kaefer (13. September 2006)

Wo sind denn 2007 die Stahlbikes geblieben?


----------



## Reaper84 (13. September 2006)

könnt ihr mir bei der 07er produktpallette weiterhelfen?!?
folgendes:
gehört das flow skulls nun zum einsatzgebiet dirt oder kann man es auch als freeridetourer oder dualbike aufbauen?
der produktname ist ja "flow DJ skulls", hat aber rahmenhöhen wie die normalen flow's mit 15", 16.5" und 18" .
das normale flow DJ hat ja die rahmenhöhen 14"S, 14"M, 14"L !


----------



## All-Mountain (13. September 2006)

Kaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind denn 2007 die Stahlbikes geblieben?



Ja komisch, kann ich auch nicht finden.

Im Katalog gibt's allerdings noch einen Blizzard Rahmen (990,-) in grau-schwarz und ein Hammer-Komplettbike in "Mettalic Black" (1790,-)


----------



## b12k3 (13. September 2006)

@schlumpfkiller

es sei dir verziehn


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. September 2006)

Reaper84 schrieb:
			
		

> könnt ihr mir bei der 07er produktpallette weiterhelfen?!?
> folgendes:
> gehört das flow skulls nun zum einsatzgebiet dirt oder kann man es auch als freeridetourer oder dualbike aufbauen?
> der produktname ist ja "flow DJ skulls", hat aber rahmenhöhen wie die normalen flow's mit 15", 16.5" und 18" .
> das normale flow DJ hat ja die rahmenhöhen 14"S, 14"M, 14"L !



Das Flow DJ Skulls ist der gleiche Rahmen wie der Flow DJ. Gibt es dementsprechend auch nur in den drei 14" Größen. Als Tourenbike kann man das DJ also auf keinen Fall empfehlen! Das Skulls ist auch nur die Special Editon (25 Stk. Deutschlandweit) des normalen DJ. Das normale Flow gibt es in 15", 16,5" und 18". Da hast du schon eher die Möglichkeit einen Tourer draus zu machen..

greets, 
Mario


----------



## Reaper84 (14. September 2006)

@TurboLenzen
danke für die antwort! dann da wird das wohl nix mit nem weiteren rocky!
und bikeaction hat dann die falschen größen angegeben, wenns den rahmen nur in 14" S/M/L geben wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (14. September 2006)

Ja im Internet stehen noch die falschen Größen drin.
Aber wieso nimmst du nicht eins von den normalen Flow's?? Das rote z.B. gibt es auch als Rahmen einzeln und sieht in Original 10x besser aus!!

later, 
Mario


----------



## tri4me (16. September 2006)

Kann man schon sagen, was das Teil wiegen wird, bzw. obs das auch nur als Frame gibt.
Für meinen Geschmack ist da ein bischen viel Murcks (es ist mir schleierhaft, warum die gerade an ein Ladies Bike nur "schwere" 2.Wahl-Teile schrauben) verbaut und ich befürchte, das ich im Winter so eins aufbauen muß.
Die Farbe scheint beim weiblichen Teil der Bevölkerung wirklich gut abzukommen. ich find´s *schüttel*







Ich hab mir mal ein paar Gedanken zur Ausrüstung gemacht.


Steuersatz: FSA Orbit, eigentlich o.k.

Vorbau: Race Face AM 31,8 mm, o.k., Syntace VRO

Lenker: Race Face Evolve Low Riser 31,8 mm, o.k., Syntace VRO

Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5 185 mm rotors, Vielleicht lieber ne 180-er Luise

Bremshebel: Avid juicy 5, s.o.

Schalthebel: Sram X7 Triggers, werden wohl die neune XTR.

Schaltung Hi/Vo: Sram X9/Shimano LX, auch XTR

Kurbel & Kettenblätter: Race Face Evolve XC X-Type, XTR

Innenlager: Race Face Evolve X-Type, XTR

Pedale: Shimano PDM520, da hab genug rumliegen

Naben Hi/Vo: Mavic Crossride, da gibt´s die leichten von DTswiss

Kassette: Sram 970, XTR

Kette: Sram PC971, XTR

Speichen: Mavic Crossride, DT swiss

Felgen: Mavic Crossride Disk, stabile Mavics

Reifen Hi/Vo: IRC Mibro 2,25, King Albert Light

Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve, o.k., vieleicht aber auch ne USE

Sattel: WTB Deva, Flite Gel


Ach ja, die Marzocchi-Gabel muß wohl auch einer FOX weichen.

Oder ich bau anstatt dem XTR Gerümpel ne Race Face Gruppe ans bike. Dann abersicher nicht evolve, sondern Deus.
Kann mal jemand das Gesamtgewicht dieser Konfiguration schätzen. Es sollten nicht mehr als 12,5 kg werden.

Verbesserungsvorschläge?


Zum Schluß noch: Die Versenkbarkeit des Sattel hat unter der "Damengeometrie" stark gelitten. Das ist absolut nicht gut so. Das gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Bikeaddict (16. September 2006)

Klingt sehr stimmig, dein Konzept!
Ich bin auch ein großer Syntace-Fan (VRO), deshalb würde sich bei der Sattelstütze ev. auch eine P6 anbieten.
Wenn du eine komplette XTR kaufen und verbauen willst, ist das okay, aber ansonsten, sprich wenn du die Teile einzeln kaufen würdest, wäre der Tausch einiger Teile nicht unbedingt nötig.
Als LRS würde sich vielleicht der neue N´DURO von DT-Swiss anbieten, der sieht echt genial aus. Ansonsten würde ich zB die 5.1er Felge einer stabilen Mavic vorziehen.
Bremse tauschen ist meiner Meinung nach eher Geschmackssache, als unbedingt nötig.
Wenn du die Gabel dann mal hast und los werden willst, sag mir Bescheid!  

Gesamtgewicht wäre interessant, dazu bräuchte man aber vorrangig das Rahmengewicht, den Rest findest du eh im Inet (zB weihtweenies). Ich schätze mal der Rahmen wird rund 3,2kg haben.


----------



## bestmove (16. September 2006)

Der SXC Rahmen soll ca. 400gr. leichter sein als das Slayer '06, demnach ergibt sich ein Rahmengewicht von 2,8Kg. Bleibt noch die Frage offen ob mit oder ohne Dämpfer ...


----------



## Bikeaddict (16. September 2006)

bestmove schrieb:
			
		

> Der SXC Rahmen soll ca. 400gr. leichter sein als das Slayer '06, demnach ergibt sich ein Rahmengewicht von 2,8Kg. Bleibt noch die Frage offen ob mit oder ohne Dämpfer ...



Der 2006er Rahmen wiegt mit Dämpfer leider keine 3,2 wie angegeben, sondern selbst gewogene 3,805kg...


----------



## bestmove (18. September 2006)

das nenne ich aber mal daneben geschossen, das sind ja ~20% vorbei am offiziellen Gewicht  darf das denn sein 
Also gibt Rocky das Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer an und selbst dann wird noch untertrieben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. September 2006)

Soll das jetzt heißen das Slayer 06 wieget 3,8kg und das Slayer SXC 3,4kg?   Ich kenn mich bald nicht mehr aus? Wer hat jetzt genaue Gewichtsangaben?
Was kostet jetzt das Slayer SXC Canuck, da lese ich auch immer unterschiedliche Preisangaben?


----------



## All-Mountain (25. September 2006)

Interessanterweise stehen im 2007er Katalog keinerlei Gewichtsangaben mehr... 
2006 soll das Slayer 3,2 Kg gewogen haben, was ja anscheinend etwas zu leicht angegeben war. Das SCX soll 400 g leichter sein.
Macht also ein Gewicht für das Slayer SCX von 2,8 Kg plus X . 

Der Slayer 90 SXC SE-RAHMEN kostet 2590,-


----------



## neikless (25. September 2006)

stellt sich noch die frage ob apfelsaftschorle schwerer ist als wasser und wieviel und ist wasser mit kohlensäure leichter als ohne ? außerdem bedenke ich zu beachten in welchem reifen bei welcher mischung welcher bodenbelag hängen zu bleiben vermag und was dieser wieder an unerträglichen gewicht beiträgt sowie mehr luftdruck im reifen > mehr luft wiegt mehr oder ?


----------



## Osti (25. September 2006)

mein 06 Slayer hat in 19" auch ziemlich genau 3,8kg auf die Waage gebracht.... passt also


----------



## blaubaer (25. September 2006)

tri4me schrieb:


> Die Farbe scheint beim weiblichen Teil der Bevölkerung wirklich gut abzukommen. ich find´s *schüttel*



da hab ich aber schon ganz anderes gehört


----------



## bestmove (25. September 2006)

> stellt sich noch die frage ob apfelsaftschorle schwerer ist als wasser und wieviel und ist wasser mit kohlensäure leichter als ohne ? außerdem bedenke ich zu beachten in welchem reifen bei welcher mischung welcher bodenbelag hängen zu bleiben vermag und was dieser wieder an unerträglichen gewicht beiträgt sowie mehr luftdruck im reifen > mehr luft wiegt mehr oder ?


Das is nun wirklich unwichtig  aber fast 1/2 Kilo Unterschied, das sind Welten. Ich weiß, RMX Rider können da nur müde lächeln 
Ok das 06er Slayer in 19" wiegt 3,8 aber die 3,2kg bezogen sich auf 18" könnte das die Differenz sein?


----------



## texas (29. September 2006)

noch was aus interessantes aus dem tour-forum, wo wer was mit wem produziert (eintrag 89 betrifft rocky mountain):

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=39063&page=6&pp=15


----------



## s.d (29. September 2006)

Das RM die Carbon-Sachen nicht selber macht ist ja nicht wirklich neu


----------



## texas (29. September 2006)

das ist ja auch nicht das was ich meinte. war mir das schon bewusst. finde nur den ganzen thread witzig.


----------



## Flyman (1. Oktober 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Das is nun wirklich unwichtig  aber fast 1/2 Kilo Unterschied, das sind Welten. Ich weiß, RMX Rider können da nur müde lächeln
> Ok das 06er Slayer in 19" wiegt 3,8 aber die 3,2kg bezogen sich auf 18" könnte das die Differenz sein?



600 gramm Unterschied? Dann müsste die 3,2 kg schon beim kleinsten Rahmen gewogen worden sein (15"??) Weiss jemand mehr  

Haben die Slayer 2007 eigentlich auch allgemein einen anderen Rohrsatz (heissen jetzt FORM, 2006 wars noch Easton 7005 Material? leichter? dünner??

Allgemein stehen die 2007 Rocky Enduros dann kräftig über den Gewichten der Konkurrenz, siehe Spezialized (12 kg gesamt) oder Scott Ransom. Dabei wär allerdings dieser Trend zur sogenannten "Systemintegration  Wo bleibt denn da der Spass am aufmotzen wenn nur noch eine Gabel passt und dann wieder nur eine Nabe, natürlich alles vom selben Hersteller aus Taiwan. Dann vielleicht doch ein paar gramm mehr und dafür bau ich dran was mir gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pacmän__ (3. Oktober 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:


>



ohje ich hab mich gerade verliebt 

EDIT: ab wann gings das teil den zu kaufen ??


----------



## Soulbrother (3. Oktober 2006)

...ab Feb./März ´07


----------



## Pacmän__ (3. Oktober 2006)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...ab Feb./März ´07



sehr schön da hab ich noch viel vorfreude.. und bis dahein auch das geld für ein neues bike


----------



## bestmove (4. Oktober 2006)

Hier gibs nen paar Worte zum Slayer SXC
http://www.bikemagic.com


----------



## mr320 (23. Oktober 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen ab wann die 2007 Modelle zu haben sind ????


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2006)

Einige schon jetzt (Vertex, CXR)...


----------



## schlumpfkiller (24. Oktober 2006)

ich hätte max. eine 150 aus dem 06er-jahr.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Januar 2007)

Moin!
Ich will jetzt  nach Saisonabschluss am Samstag meine EindrÃ¼cke vom Rocky Solo CXR verbreiten.

Ich war leider lÃ¤ngere Zeit krank und hab die Kurve nicht mehr bekommen, bin gefahren wie ein Mountainbiker  Am Ende bin ich  jetzt doch noch 5 Rennen gefahren und dazu diverse Trainingsrunden on- und offroad.

Mein Fazit  fÃ¤llt durchweg positiv aus. Das Rad fÃ¤hrt sich deutlich angenehmer als mein altes 99ziger Empella. Das RM ist deutlich weniger hart, ohne dass die Seitensteifigkeit leidet. Ich bin beim Weihnachtscross in Harburg auf dem langen Downhill mit 53 Km/h gefahren, am Kurvenausgang waren es immer noch 43 Sachen. Das sind ca. 3-4 Km/h schneller als mit dem Empella, Ich finde die Geo perfekt zum Crossen, geht gut um Ecken und ist im Downhill richtungsstabil. 
Das Gewicht ist mit unter 9 Kg absolut im grÃ¼nen Bereich, mit leichteren LaufrÃ¤dern und sonstigen kleinen Ãnderungen sind 8 Kg machbar.
Als wesentlichses Plus an diem Rad ist aber seine Vielseitigkeit. HÃ¤tte ich nicht schon ein Solo AL:50 Rennrad, ich wÃ¼rde mir keine Rennrad zulegen. Das CXR ist ein klasse Renner! Die Trainingsrunden auf der StraÃe sind mit dem CXR nicht die Bohne langsamer meine Kurvengeschwindigkeiten sogar hÃ¶her  Zudem ist leichtes GelÃ¤nde jederzeit machbar. Ich z.B. drehe z.Zt. meine Grundlageneinheiten im Dunkeln (mit Licht!) auf einem ehemaligen TruppenÃ¼bungsplatz. StraÃe ist mit im Dunkel zu gefÃ¤hrlich.

Kommen wir nochmal zur Ausstattung:
â¢Der Shimano WH-550 LRS geht in Ordnung, lÃ¤uft gut , ist aber nicht besonders gut gespeicht und zum Nachzentrieren braucht man eine SpezialschlÃ¼ssel. Umdenken muss man dabei auch noch, aber sonst hat mich der LRS positiv Ã¼berrascht.  

â¢Die Gabel neigt in Verbindung mit den Bremsen etwas zum Ruckeln beim Bremsen. Dieser Effekt ist nicht besonders ausgeprÃ¤gt und nur auf den letzten Metern vor dem Halt zu spÃ¼ren. Ist aber normal bei so leichten Gabeln und ich hab schon schlimmere gesehen. Im Gegenzug schluckt die Carbongabel fast alle ErschÃ¼tterungen, wo man bei einer Alugabel die Ploben verliert  

â¢Der Lack ist wirklich klasse, ich hab noch nicht eine Kratzer, kein Vergleich mit meinem Empella oder dem TSC-Modellen.

Ich kann das CXR jedem nur wÃ¤rmstens empfehlen! Ist ein wunderbares Rad fÃ¼r leichtes GelÃ¤nde und die Grundlageneinheiten auf der StraÃe. FÃ¼r RTFs und die Tour-Transalp genau das richtige Rad. Durch die etwas lÃ¤ngere Kettenstrebe auch als schnelles Reiserad geeignet, jedenfalls besser als jedes Rennrad und schneller als ein MTB. Das billigere CX ist sogar auf Scheibe umrÃ¼stbar!

Nochmals einen groÃes DankeschÃ¶n an Markus von MT-Sports fÃ¼r die MÃ¼he 

Robert


----------



## Jendo (15. Januar 2007)

Da klingt doch mal nach positiver Kritik!
Das schlimme an der ganzen Geschichte ist aber das Du mir jetzt appetit gemacht hast auf ein CXR
mfg Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007harry (3. Februar 2007)

Ich hab mir schon im November das neue *Vertex 70* bestellt.
Die haben gesagt das kommt im Dezember/Januar. Jetzt ist aber schon Februar und ich hab mein Bike immernoch nicht  

Weiß jemand ob schon Vertex 70's "im Umlauf" sind????????????

ICH KANNS NICHT MEHR ERWARTEN BIS ES DA IST!!!!!!


----------

